# Pygmy Blue Tongue skink breeding program.



## RoryBreaker (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-04/pygmy-blue-tongue-lizard-breeding-program/6826110


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 4, 2015)

They are already been bred in private hands legally so dont know why they are saying it will be a first (maybe for the zoo).


----------

